# Cancel Photo Contest



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Apparently there has been some negativity over the holiday Photo Contest. I apologize for anything I've done to cause this. I was just hoping for a little holiday fun.

Because I do not want anyone to be upset, I am officially cancelling the contest. Sorry for the late notice.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Aww that's a shame Lynn, it sounded like it would be fun. Although to be honest I hadn't checked back lately to find out anything more about it. But I haven't been on a whole lot overall in general but I was planning to take part.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

No, oh Lynn I was looking forward to it:blush: we NEED this. SM has gotten so boring, we hardly even show our pictures of our babies anymore 
If things don't change we may lose even more. I'm just so sad about this


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What? I guess I didn't read later posts, because I didn't see it. I feel like everything is inside out and upside down, like when I try to get dressed before I have had coffee, but all day long.:blink:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lynn,

I think the idea of a picture contest is a great one, but I think its timing may be off for this holiday. I really hope that we can do one in the coming year. Lynn, I would love to donate some of the prizes for it. Please let me know what plans you might have - like maybe around Valentine's Day or late Spring. I definitely want to help or at least participate. You always have great ideas, we loved the Valentine's Day exchange last year.

I think there is a sadness around this holiday. Several have fluffs that are older with health problems. Others have recently loss a fluff. And honestly, we were all in shock last year when during the contest, one of our youngest fluff baby participant passed on. I know that Sylvia wants us to celebrate happier times and to remember Fifi's happier moments. I still have next to my Buddha a little stuffed bear Fifi sent to Luck last year. You may recall I named the bear Fifi so she will always be in our hearts and on our minds.

I have also mentioned that I feel that we seem to be less of a community than we were before. I know the forum is about our fluffs, but it has always felt so much more to me. And in part that is sad.


Mags if you are up to it, wiil you do a video this year?


Lynn, please do not drop the idea of the photo contest - but if we could move it to the Spring, we will have more time to plan and execute. And I really do hope we can do some fundraising in the Spring.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We were looking foward to it. Well maybe next year.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Lynn,
> 
> I think the idea of a picture contest is a great one, but I think its timing may be off for this holiday. I really hope that we can do one in the coming year. Lynn, I would love to donate some of the prizes for it. Please let me know what plans you might have - like maybe around Valentine's Day or late Spring. I definitely want to help or at least participate. You always have great ideas, we loved the Valentine's Day exchange last year.
> 
> ...


Lynn, I like Walter's ideas about the photo contest being held later on ... like Valentine's Day or sometime in the Spring. It would give everyone more time to plan ahead. 

I do hope Mags does the holiday video. I know from reading past posts, that it is something several members were looking forward to ... I think it was discussed around the time the Halloween video was done. I would feel sad to see that tradition go away, too. 

Kim made every effort to get feedback on what we should do about having the rescue raffle and Secret Santa this year. I just think it has been a difficult year for many in our SM family. I was just reading on FB tonight ... that yet another precious SM fluff is struggling. It seems like it might be a bittersweet holiday season for some of our SM family.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I will move the Photo Contest toaster the first of the year. Mags, if you still have time, would love to see you do the Holiday video. Sorry that everything was messed up.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> No, oh Lynn I was looking forward to it:blush: we NEED this. SM has gotten so boring, we hardly even show our pictures of our babies anymore
> If things don't change we may lose even more. I'm just so sad about this


I agree, Paula. I was looking forward to seeing all the cute pictures 😥 We needed this!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

No negativity here Lynn...but I would miss Mags' video! I'm struggling with too many balls in the air this year, so have been absent a lot. I do feel like we need to pull our community back together somehow...I was hoping the Rescue Raffle would do that, and I do miss all of you !!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi, Joanne pinged me while I was traveling to Dallas today. Lynn, I do like the idea of the Valentine photo contest, remember you did something this past year or was it the last for Valentine's Day. My memory is going! 

As for the video, yes, I can add it back on. I, only canceled it, because it would have been too confusing to have to "photo" things going on. As soon as I get back home, I will look at the calendar and launch the video. Stay tuned.

If we want to make sure the forum in engaging, maybe we should think of quarterly events? If we space them out through the year, it would give us additional reasons to check in. Just a thought. 

Oops, got to run my flight looks like it will be on time. SHOCKING. Bye Dallas!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Hi, Joanne pinged me while I was traveling to Dallas today. Lynn, I do like the idea of the Valentine photo contest, remember you did something this past year or was it the last for Valentine's Day. My memory is going!
> 
> As for the video, yes, I can add it back on. I, only canceled it, because it would have been too confusing to have to "photo" things going on. As soon as I get back home, I will look at the calendar and launch the video. Stay tuned.
> 
> ...


YAH,!:chili::chili::chili: the video is on :aktion033::aktion033:
YOUR THE BEST, MAG!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

While I was looking forward to the photo contest, I always LOVE Mags videos! I'm sorry if there was any negativity about either.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think I just sprang the contest too soon.


----------

